
Show HN: Undiscoverable Watermarking - ersinesen
https://www.esenbil.com/photomark
======
ersinesen
Spread spectrum digital watermarks are generated randomly using a specified
key. Therefore, by brute force search watermarks can be discovered. Our new
application adds a second layer of security so that brute force discovery
becomes practically improbable.

